# Eigentumswohnung Automatisieren



## leiti008 (24 Februar 2013)

Guten Abend die Herrn

Ich bin neu hier und hätte mal ein paar Fragen zum Thema Automatisieren 
Habe mir hier schon einige Themen und Beiträge durchgelesen und wirklich Coole Sachen gefunden 

Habe mir vor Kurzen eine 105 qm Eigentumswohnung gekauft und muss diese jetzt mal komplett sanieren. Berufstechnisch bin ich geleerter Elektriker und das ist für mich auch kein Problem. 

Möchte mit einer S7 200 CPU so alles Automatisieren was geht. Licht, Steckdosen, Rollläden und vl. die Heizung. Desweiteren möchte ich ein TP177 Touchpanel im Wohnzimmer in die Wand bauen und vl ein Simatic S7 TD 200 im Vorraum. Gedacht hätte ich mir das so das ich alle Schalter gegen Taster austausche und die Verkabelung einfach auf die Eingänge der CPU lege. Die Ausgänge für Lampen, Rollläden und Heizungsregler und Steckdosen würde ich über Relais legen damit die 24V ausgänge das auch schalten können. Programmieren würde mir das ganze dann ein SPSler aus meiner Firma 

Meine Frage: Kann ich irgendwie die Raumthermostate auf die SPS legen? PT1000 zb. Das sind ja alles Analog Signale? Gibts da Pheriepherie Module die das können? Und nochwas?  Das Touchpanel arbeitet ja mit MPI Bus, kann das die 200 CPU?

Achja, bevor ichs vergesse. Bin Beruflich in der Automatisierungstechnik aktiv ( Fördertechnik )und habe sehr viel mit der S7 300 und einer menge ET200 Modulen zu tun. Inkl Profibus, Profinet. Also habe da auch etwas Erfahrung damit. 
Danke mal im Vorhinein 
Mfg Leiti008


----------



## thomass5 (24 Februar 2013)

Wieso muss es eine 200er sein? Die Baureihe ist doch eher schon auf dem absterbenden Ast... Ich würde etwas mit Ethernet bevorzugen... 300er oder 1200er... als Master und Logo 0BA7 als Slaves EA in den normalen Verteilerkasten... Visu über Webserver der CPU eventuell mit Internetanbindung über DynDNS zur Fernsteuerung... Aber dazu gibts hier ja schon viele Themen

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## Jochen Kühner (25 Februar 2013)

ich würde startsnem tp177 auch lieber z.b ein ipad zur visualisierung verwenden. entwender dann cpu mit webserver, oder ein raspPI mit apache! dann noch so eine wandhalterung http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B004RB8Z64 ich denke der stromverbrauch des tp ist auch nicht unerheblich!


----------



## PLEL (25 Februar 2013)

*Warum muss es den von Siemens sein ?*

Morgen Mogren,
ich bin selbst ein überzeugter Siemens anwender, aber wenn du das Material nich unschlagbar günstig bekommst würde ich keine Siemens Steuerung verwenden sondern die 750-880 von Wago.
Die ist günstiger und hat noch nen Webserver. Was für eine Eigenheim Lösung das A&O ist.
Falls du noch kein Wago (Codesys) Projekt bestritten hast, dann mach dir keine Sorgen. Ist halb so wild.


----------



## UniMog (25 Februar 2013)

PLEL schrieb:


> Morgen Mogren,
> ich bin selbst ein überzeugter Siemens anwender, aber wenn du das Material nich unschlagbar günstig bekommst würde ich keine Siemens Steuerung verwenden sondern die 750-880 von Wago.
> Die ist günstiger und hat noch nen Webserver. Was für eine Eigenheim Lösung das A&O ist.



Kannst Du auch mal ein paar Zahlen nennen ?????? So eine Gegenüberstellung Wago -> S7-200 oder auch S7-1200
Mich würde das "unschlagbar" interessieren und was man bei Wago an % bekommen kann also einen Richtwert


----------



## mariob (25 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
auch ich als jemand der zumindest mit sowas wie Step 7 und Derivathardware zu tun hat, nimm nicht S7. Der Preis ist schon angesprochen worden, ob der sich von Wago/Beckhoff unterscheidet bei den Wünschen - keine Ahnung. Was aber ein großer Pluspunkt für letzteres ist ist die Art der Integrierbarkeit in die Verteilung durch das Klemmenkonzept. Das ist einfach unschlagbar.
Ansonsten gilt das bereits gesagte. Alternativ, wenn es doch Siemens sein soll, es gibt da ein Derivat von Insevis, das ist Panel und SPS zu einem tatsächlich unglaublichen Preis. Eventuell vertickt der Unimog-Heizer hier sowas.
Ob es den Wert der Eigentumswohnung tatsächlich steigert habe ich so meine Zweifel.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (25 Februar 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch ich als jemand der zumindest mit sowas wie Step 7 und Derivathardware zu tun hat, nimm nicht S7. Der Preis ist schon angesprochen worden, ob der sich von Wago/Beckhoff unterscheidet bei den Wünschen - keine Ahnung. Was aber ein großer Pluspunkt für letzteres ist ist die Art der Integrierbarkeit in die Verteilung durch das Klemmenkonzept. Das ist einfach unschlagbar.
> Ansonsten gilt das bereits gesagte. Alternativ, wenn es doch Siemens sein soll, es gibt da ein Derivat von Insevis, das ist Panel und SPS zu einem tatsächlich unglaublichen Preis. Eventuell vertickt der Unimog-Heizer hier sowas.
> Ob es den Wert der Eigentumswohnung tatsächlich steigert habe ich so meine Zweifel.
> ...



Auch wenn Du etwas über Preise weißt wäre eine Gegenüberstellung nicht schlecht....... Bei  "unschlagbar"  müßen da ja gewaltige Unterschiede sein.....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde auch keine alte S7-200 in neuen Wohnraum einbauen.

Mach doch mal eine Liste, was alles automatisiert werden soll,
dann kommen sicher noch weitere Vorschläge.

Hast Du Dir schon mal Digitalstrom angeschaut? Ist zwar
relativ neu, aber als gelerner Elektriker kannst Du das ohne
weiter Fachleute selbst realisieren.

Zuerst sollte ab der genau Funktionsumfang festgelegt sein,
KNX und Enocean sind ja auch noch Alternativen.


----------



## PLEL (25 Februar 2013)

*Preise*

*750-843/ ETHERNET TCP/IP Feldbus Controller 10 Mbit/s =229€*

*750-880/ ETHERNET Feldbuscontroller 10/100 Mbit/s=449€*

*750-523/ 1-Ka. Relaisausgangsklemme AC 230V 16A pot.fr. 1S bist.=59,9€*

*750-513/ 2-Ka. Relaisausgangsklemme AC 230V DC 30V potentialfr.=43€
*

*750-400/ 2-Ka. Digital Eingangsklemme DC 24V 3,0ms -positiv sch.=19,90€*

*750-405/ 2-Ka. Digital Eingangsklemme AC 230V positivschaltend=29,90€*

*6ES7215-1BG31-0XB0/ S7-1200 CPU 1215C CPU AC/DC/Re 2x PN 100KB=509€*

*6ES7221-1BF30-0XB0/ S7-1200 Digitaleingabe SM1221 8DI 24V DC=99€*

*6ES7222-1HF30-0XB0/ S7-1200 Digitalausgabe SM1222 8DO Relais 2A=99€
*

Pro Wago
-Webserver und Targetvisu integriert und einfach zu Programmieren (keine HTML kentnisse notwendig)
-Günstige Klemmen und große Vielfalt
-Dimmklemme von Beckhoff mit etwas gefrickel einsetzbar
-SD Speicher für Datenerfassung ect.
-Gute Beispiele von Wago (z.B. anbindung an Wetterstation ect.
-Modularer aufbau mittels Ethernet und Modbus_TCP

Pro Siemens
-Verbreiteter

Preise sind von http://www.tpautomation.de/


----------



## BenHelm (25 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

es wurde bisher sehr viel über Siemens und Wago gesprochen. Hast Du Dir schon mal das Material von B&R angeschaut?

Das ist gegenüber Siemens wesentlich günstiger und ist neben Beckhoff der einzige Automatisierer der meines erachtens auch etwas für die Gebäudeautomatisierung im Portfolio hat ...

Das geile ist, es lässt sich alles mit deren Automation Studio realisieren und die Steuerungen haben automatisch einen VNC u. einen Web Server on Board. Ein paar klicks und die Visu hängt auf dem IPhone od. was auch immer ...

Gruß, Benhelm

PS.: die haben auch viele 230V Module gerade für´s Gebäude ...


----------



## UniMog (25 Februar 2013)

PLEL schrieb:


> *750-843/ ETHERNET TCP/IP Feldbus Controller 10 Mbit/s =229€*
> 
> *750-880/ ETHERNET Feldbuscontroller 10/100 Mbit/s=449€*
> 
> ...



Danke jetzt hab ich auch mal Preise....... aber der den unglaublichen Preisunterschied sehe ich da noch nicht ..... der Digital Eingang liegt bei ca. 10 Euro ob Siemens oder Wago
und das sind ja Siemens Preise ohne % also Listenpreis + MwSt.
Eine 1215C denke ich braucht man nicht für Zuhause eine 1214C (300 zzgl. MwSt) reicht bestimmt.

Also mehr eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks meiner Meinung nach was du für Zuhause nimmst.......


----------



## Boxy (25 Februar 2013)

GGef. würde ich mir aber immernoch ide Sache mit KNX/EIB anschauen.
Da gibts ja auch von Helmholz das S7-300 KNX Modul für direkten Anschluß von KNX.
Wurde hier erst letzte Woche im Forum auch schon genannt.


----------



## UniMog (25 Februar 2013)

Boxy schrieb:


> GGef. würde ich mir aber immernoch ide Sache mit KNX/EIB anschauen.
> Da gibts ja auch von Helmholz das S7-300 KNX Modul für direkten Anschluß von KNX.
> Wurde hier erst letzte Woche im Forum auch schon genannt.



Das wird dann preislich aber die teure Lösung .......


----------



## leiti008 (25 Februar 2013)

Ich muss mal danke sagen für die ganzen Infos. Sehr interesannte sachen dabei 
Ich sollte mal erwähnen, das meine Firma Großkunde bei Siemens ist und wir die ganzen Bauteile bis zu -60% bekommen. Habe mir erst heute die Rabatt karte mal angesehen. Zur CPU, denke ich werde mir die 1214C mal genauer ansehen. Zum Touchpanel, das TP177 habe ich schon zuhause rumliegen. Habs mir aus einem 2 Jahren alten Schaltschrank ausgebaut. Nur jetzt die Frage, es hat einen RS485 anschluss den die CPU nicht hat. Kann ich da ein normales DP Modul verwenden damit die Kommunikation funktioniert. Oder brauch ich da extra ein MPI Bus Modul? Achja, habe auch noch eine neue ET200 mit 4 stk. 4DI und 4 stk. 4DO karten drauf. Die werde ich vermutlich irgendwo in der Zwischendecke montieren damit die Leitungslängen nicht zu extrem werden und nicht nicht alles zum Verteiler hin aufstemmen muss  Sozusagen ein zwischenverteiler auf der Decke. Muss halt alle Ausgänge über die Relais bedienen aber das ist kein Problem  Blöderweise finde ich nirgends 0-10V Ausgangs karten damit ich die Dimmer ansteuern kann.

lg


----------



## BenHelm (25 Februar 2013)

@leiti008: das mit den 60% ist klar ... Siemens ist ja auch 50% teurer als die anderen ... klingelt´s  :s12:


----------



## UniMog (25 Februar 2013)

BenHelm schrieb:


> @leiti008: das mit den 60% ist klar ... Siemens ist ja auch 50% teurer als die anderen ... klingelt´s  :s12:



Ja Lord Helmchen  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  es klingelt...... denke auch das B&R extrem günstiger ist und wir mal einen Vertreter kommen lassen.......

Und wenn leiti008 60% auf alles was mit 6ES7.....xxx...xxx anfängt hat dann bitte Adresse ich will nur noch bei euch Einkaufen und nie mehr einen anderen Lieferanten haben.......
Die 60% gibts vielleicht auf Schaltgeräte das hat aber nichts mit 6ES7, 6AV6 oder 6SE6... Produkten zu tun


----------



## leiti008 (25 Februar 2013)

Ja das mit den 60% ist kein Spaß, ist halt sehr verschieden. Auch manche gibts nur 40% auf manche dann halt -70%. Mann muss bedenken das meine Firma ( SSI Schäfer ) Weltmarktführer bei dem Aufbau von Automatisierten Fördertechnik anlagen ist. Und so ziemlich alles kommt von Siemens. Das sind doch extrem hohe Summen um die da Eingekauft wird. Darum bekommen wir halt die Sachen extrem billig. Die werden auch in größeren Mengen gekauft. Hab letztens erst im Systembau eine komplette Pallette mit S7 300 CPUs gesehen. Aber ich kann morgen gerne mal einen Auschnitt der Rabattkarte posten wenns keiner glauben will


----------



## UniMog (25 Februar 2013)

ja bitte........ man lernt ja nie aus


----------



## Paul (25 Februar 2013)

Pass auf das Du mit Deinem Chef keinen Ärger bekommst wenn Du hier Firmennamen und Rabatte nennst.

Nur so als Tipp


----------



## UniMog (25 Februar 2013)

wie soll das gehn..... er schreibt ja nicht seinen Namen und bei SSI arbeiten nicht nur 5 Mann
Und ich hab ja schon viel gesehen ..... aber 50 oder 60% von Siemens auf zB. eine 315-2DP noch nie.


----------



## zotos (25 Februar 2013)

Bei einer Automatisierung fürs Eigenheim würde ich auch zur Wago greifen. Gerade die Webvisu ermöglicht eine bequeme Handhabung.


----------



## PLEL (26 Februar 2013)

*60 oder 70 % glaube ich nicht*

Da ich ebenfalls für eines der größten Unternehmen arbeite glaube ich das mit den 40 -70% nicht.
Schaltgeräte und Umrichter ok. Aber 6ES7 wohl eher was um die 20%.


----------



## BenHelm (26 Februar 2013)

Um so mehr man von Siemens überzeugt ist ... um so mehr zahlt man auch  ... nee Spaß!!!

Ich wollte neulich auch in einem Projekt etwas anderes verbauen und mein Kunde meinte, dann kauft er halt die Teile direkt ein und stellt sie mir bereit weil er bekommt über 70% auf das Material ... so ist es leider ...

@UniMog: das mit dem Lord Helmchen finde ich nicht lustig ... ich sag nun mal nix falsches ... ich bin nicht der jenige der zu wenig Prozente bekommt ...  ... sorry!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2013)

BenHelm schrieb:


> Ich wollte neulich auch in einem Projekt etwas anderes verbauen und mein Kunde meinte, dann kauft er halt die Teile direkt ein und stellt sie mir bereit weil er bekommt über 70% auf das Material ... so ist es leider ...



so ist es leider nicht, es kann ja bei der Firma sein wo du es ein wenig mit der Werbung übertreibst.
Bei Siemens gibt es unterschiedliche Rabattstaffeln, einmal auf das Produkt und einmal auf die Abnahmemenge.

Da kann es sein das du auf einer bestimmten Produktbereich z.b. Schaltgeräte 50-60% bekommst und
auf Automatisierungsgeräte 10-20%. Auf jedem fall wirst du auf dem Automatisierungsbereich keine
70% bekommen.


----------



## BenHelm (26 Februar 2013)

... ok habs verstanden ... habe es ja nur gut gemeint ... bin halt ein engagierter Automatisierer der einen Tipp geben wollte ... dachte dafür ist dieses Forum da ... aber es scheint wohl von S. finanziert zu sein ...

PS.: ich glaube nur was ich sehe und das waren keine 20% :-x


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2013)

*[ot]*



BenHelm schrieb:


> ... ok habs verstanden ... habe es ja nur gut gemeint ... bin halt ein engagierter Automatisierer der einen Tipp geben wollte ... dachte dafür ist dieses Forum da ... aber es scheint wohl von S. finanziert zu sein ...
> 
> PS.: ich glaube nur was ich sehe und das waren keine 20% :-x




So ein Quatsch. Die Finanzierung des Forums ist oben zu erkennen. Von Siemens sehe ich da nicht viel. Es ist aber nun mal so das S.... am weitesten verbreitet ist und viele Kunden es verlangen. Also bist du hier mit deiner Werbung (die etwas nervt) fehl am Platz und solltest lieber zu den Endkunden gehen. In der Zwischenzeit kannst Du dich ja hier im Forum zu den Fragen äussern die zu B&R gestellt werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2013)

BenHelm schrieb:


> ... ok habs verstanden ... habe es ja nur gut gemeint ... bin halt ein engagierter Automatisierer der einen Tipp geben wollte ... dachte dafür ist dieses Forum da ... aber es scheint wohl von S. finanziert zu sein ...
> 
> PS.: ich glaube nur was ich sehe und das waren keine 20% :-x



Dann jetzt mal raus mit der Sprache, was war da als CPU vorgesehen und was sollte Sie kosten.


----------



## UniMog (26 Februar 2013)

BenHelm schrieb:


> Um so mehr man von Siemens überzeugt ist ... um so mehr zahlt man auch  ... nee Spaß!!!
> 
> Ich wollte neulich auch in einem Projekt etwas anderes verbauen und mein Kunde meinte, dann kauft er halt die Teile direkt ein und stellt sie mir bereit weil er bekommt über 70% auf das Material ... so ist es leider ...
> 
> @UniMog: das mit dem Lord Helmchen finde ich nicht lustig ... ich sag nun mal nix falsches ... ich bin nicht der jenige der zu wenig Prozente bekommt ...  ... sorry!



Lord Helmchen ist Spaß was soll mir auch anderes einfallen wenn du dich selber BenHelm nennst.... 

70% auf Automatisierungskomponenten gibt es nicht auch nicht bei großen Mengen..... 

Da die meisten ja wenig mit dem Einkauf zu tun haben und immer nur schlaue Sprüche machen sag ich Dir mal was es für viele gibt... oder was man mit etwas Umsatz bekommt

Schaltgeräte Schütze usw. 55-60%
Umrichter MicroMaster 35% und 25% auf Simamic
SPS Steuerungen 25% + ab 6-8.000 Euro 3 % Projektrabatt
HMI Bediengeräte 25% + ab 6-8.000 Euro 3 % Projektrabatt
Software 25%

und wenn man einen guten Draht hat Fracht und Verpackung frei
Dafür mußt Du aber mit allem 250.000 - 400.000 Euro Umsatz machen sonst träumt man auch von diesen Rabatten.


So und jetzt zu Deinem B&R Kram
Ein Freund von mir ist Distributor von B&R die Steuerungen und auch die Software ist nicht schlecht wie viele andere Produkte von anderen auch.
Er wollte auch immer das ich B&R einbau und verkaufe....... hätte ich ja auch gemacht aber leider wollen das unsere Kunden nicht.
Und mal ganz ehrlich !!! Ein richtiges Aha-Erlebnis das bei den anderen alles so günstig ist hab ich persönlich noch nicht gehabt.
Und wenn die etwas günstiger sind dann muß man sich fragen wie sieht es mit der Software aus ???? Step7 ist und bleibt wie auch P8 beim zeichnen das Non plus Ultra (für mich)

Wer bei uns eine Anlage bestellt und keinen besonderen Kundenwunsch hat der bekommt 4-6 Hersteller in der Elektrotechnik
-Rittal Schaltschrank
-Siemens alles im Schrank und Automatisierung
-Phoenix Klemmen, Verbinder usw. oder Harting für Stecker
-Lapp Kabel oder Helu Kabel für die Verkabelung

Was meinst Du warum solche kopier Vogel wie Helmholz, Vipa und Softlink vor Jahren entstanden sind!!! und andere Firmen wie Deltalogic, IBH, Prozess Informatik und MHJ viele gute Produkte für Siemens Steuerungen anbieten und nicht oder wenig für B&R ???? oder andere wie Saia, Insevis S7-Kompatible Steuerungen bauen ???

netten Gruss


----------



## Jochen Kühner (26 Februar 2013)

leiti008 schrieb:


> Ich muss mal danke sagen für die ganzen Infos. Sehr interesannte sachen dabei
> Ich sollte mal erwähnen, das meine Firma Großkunde bei Siemens ist und wir die ganzen Bauteile bis zu -60% bekommen. Habe mir erst heute die Rabatt karte mal angesehen. Zur CPU, denke ich werde mir die 1214C mal genauer ansehen. Zum Touchpanel, das TP177 habe ich schon zuhause rumliegen. Habs mir aus einem 2 Jahren alten Schaltschrank ausgebaut. Nur jetzt die Frage, es hat einen RS485 anschluss den die CPU nicht hat. Kann ich da ein normales DP Modul verwenden damit die Kommunikation funktioniert. Oder brauch ich da extra ein MPI Bus Modul? Achja, habe auch noch eine neue ET200 mit 4 stk. 4DI und 4 stk. 4DO karten drauf. Die werde ich vermutlich irgendwo in der Zwischendecke montieren damit die Leitungslängen nicht zu extrem werden und nicht nicht alles zum Verteiler hin aufstemmen muss  Sozusagen ein zwischenverteiler auf der Decke. Muss halt alle Ausgänge über die Relais bedienen aber das ist kein Problem  Blöderweise finde ich nirgends 0-10V Ausgangs karten damit ich die Dimmer ansteuern kann.
> 
> lg



Was für dimmer mit 0-10v schnittstelle nutzt du denn?


----------



## BenHelm (26 Februar 2013)

Hi Leut´s, um mich mal ein wenig zu verteidigen. Ich hab ja nicht wirklich etwas gegen S. und bin gegenüber anderen Herstellen auch recht neutral. Es war ja auch nur ein Tipp sich das Zeug von B&R mal anzusehen. Mehr nicht ... aber ich wurde ja sofort :sw10:

Ich bin nun mal allgemein der Meinung ... egal was ich andres nehme ... es ist wahrscheinlich immer besser :icon_redface:

@UniMog: um auf Dein Non Plus Ultra ein wenig eingehen zu dürfen ... ich habe einige Jahre mit Step7 Programmiert und gleichzeitig auch mit Automation Studio ... mein Eindruck: AS war vor 10 Jahren schon mehr oder weniger auf dem Stand als S. heute ... und kosten tut´s mich auch nix ... und bitte nicht gleich wieder :sw10:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2013)

BenHelm schrieb:


> Hi Leut´s, um mich mal ein wenig zu verteidigen. Ich hab ja nicht wirklich etwas gegen S. und bin gegenüber anderen Herstellen auch recht neutral. Es war ja auch nur ein Tipp sich das Zeug von B&R mal anzusehen. Mehr nicht ... aber ich wurde ja sofort :sw10:
> 
> Ich bin nun mal allgemein der Meinung ... egal was ich andres nehme ... es ist wahrscheinlich immer besser :icon_redface:
> 
> @UniMog: um auf Dein Non Plus Ultra ein wenig eingehen zu dürfen ... ich habe einige Jahre mit Step7 Programmiert und gleichzeitig auch mit Automation Studio ... mein Eindruck: AS war vor 10 Jahren schon mehr oder weniger auf dem Stand als S. heute ... und kosten tut´s mich auch nix ... und bitte nicht gleich wieder :sw10:



11 Beiträge und nur B&R......  Und auch noch bei Werbung & Produktneuheiten..... 

Ich frage mich wer dein Arbeitgeber ist......


----------



## UniMog (26 Februar 2013)

BenHelm schrieb:


> @UniMog: um auf Dein Non Plus Ultra ein wenig eingehen zu dürfen ... ich habe einige Jahre mit Step7 Programmiert und gleichzeitig auch mit Automation Studio ... mein Eindruck: AS war vor 10 Jahren schon mehr oder weniger auf dem Stand als S. heute ... und kosten tut´s mich auch nix ... und bitte nicht gleich wieder :sw10:



Nein ich will ja auch nicht :sw10: und keine Angst wir haben hier alle schon was auch die Ohren bekommen ....... besonders wenn man Versucht seinen persönlichen Favoriten als das Non Plus Ultra zu verkaufen.
Das ist wie mit den Programmiersprachen.... einer AWL oder FUP oder KOP das andere schwört auf SCL unter dem Strich sind wir doch alle Technik-Fans und sind froh wenn unsere Arbeit Früchte trägt.

In dem Sinn Herzlich Willkommen im SPS-Forum


----------



## leiti008 (26 Februar 2013)

Ok, finde es schön wenn ihr mich beratet und Hilfestellungen gebt. Aber bitte: Ich habe im ersten Beitrag geschrieben das ich bereits Siemens Komponenten habe und auch den Rest von Siemens haben will. Ist natürlich blöd wenns etwas mehr kostet aber so ist das halt mal. Manche Menschen kaufen sich auch Hosen von HUGO BOSS oder ARMANI obwohl eine 20€ das gleiche kann. Ist halt so 
Habe ja scheinbar einen vollen Marken krieg ausgelöst der mich einfach nicht weiterbringt


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Februar 2013)

BenHelm schrieb:


> ...  bin halt ein engagierter Automatisierer der einen Tipp geben wollte ...



Witz komm' raus – wer Deinen Beiträge insgesamt liest, 
erkennt eher den Marketingpraktikant eines Anbieters,
der mit einem gewissen Neid auf S. schaut.


----------



## Timmy80 (11 März 2013)

@leiti008

Ich mache derzeit etwas ähnliches und kann dir aus Erfahrung gerne ein paar Tips geben. 
Nimmst du eine 1200er CPU, musst du fast alles neu kaufen, bei der 300er Serie findest du vieles in der Bucht. Das macht unter dem Strich schon einen fetten Preisunterschied! 

Ich würde dir zu ner 300er raten, ohne DP. Alles schön zentral. Macht's leichter bei Änderungen und außerdem kommt man an ne ET200 in der Zwischendecke schlecht ran, und genau die wird dich dann wahrscheinlich ärgern 

Die Dimmer mit analoger Ansteuerung würde ich lassen. Macht die ganze Sache komplizierter. Nimm Eltako Hutschienendimmer, die kannste dann einfach über einen DO ansteuern. Wobei wir wieder bei den Baugruppen sind. Nimm eine Serie, bei der du auch mal billig an Teile kommst (300er), denn das Ganze wird so oder so noch richtig teuer. Beschränk doch möglichst auf Standard Baugruppen und such dir net so viel exotisches raus... 

Zu Wago kann ich nix sagen, aber ich bin nunmal Siemens Freak und von B&R halte ich nix

Ergänzung: Du weißt schon, wenn du eingefleischt im S7 programmieren bist, dass 200er ne andere Welt ist?!?


----------



## leiti008 (11 März 2013)

Ok danke mal für die Info   Aber past eine 300er eigentlich in so nen Verteiler in der Wohnung? Wenn ich mir die hier auf der baustelle so ansehe kann ich mir das nicht so wirklich vorstellen :idea:
Das mit den Dimmern, meinst du sowas? 

http://www.elektroradar.de/Installa...stoss-Dimmschalter_EUD_12_F_i4803_13703_0.htm

Persönlich wäre mir die 1214c CPU schon lieber, einfach weil sie kleiner ist. Ich kann dann damit mein 177b ansteuern und brauch dann nur noch ein Modul für die 4 PT 100 ( 4x AI RTD )  und das kostet auch nicht mehr die welt


----------



## Timmy80 (12 März 2013)

Ja, so einen Dimmer in der Art meinte ich. Die sitzen bei mir auch, und ich kann absolut nichts Negatives dazu sagen.

Eine 300er paßt definitiv nicht in eine normale Unterverteilung. Ohne nen kleinen Kasten an der Wand haste dabei schlechte Karten. Da ist die 1200er schon besser, das stimmt. Aber eine 200er würde ich sein lassen... 

Dein Panel wirste wohl an die 300er ebenso wie an die 1200er anschließen können...


----------



## mariob (12 März 2013)

Nix da,
die 300 paßt wohl ROFLMAO. Mal im Ernst, die 200 wie die 1200 sind genausowenig gut unterzubringen, ich weiß nicht.... Trotz das auch ich Siemens sage, ne Wago / Beckhoff paßt besser. In vielerlei Hinsicht, auch wegen der Dimmerklemmen etc.. Sorry.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Timmy80 (12 März 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Nix da,
> die 300 paßt wohl ROFLMAO. Mal im Ernst, die 200 wie die 1200 sind genausowenig gut unterzubringen, ich weiß nicht.... Trotz das auch ich Siemens sage, ne Wago / Beckhoff paßt besser. In vielerlei Hinsicht, auch wegen der Dimmerklemmen etc.. Sorry.



Ich weiß, wo ein Wille für ne 300er, da ist auch Platz dafür 

Von Wago hab ich keine Ahnung, und gegen Beckhoff bin ich ziemlich allergisch, aber rein von der Bauform her, muß ich leider zustimmen.

Aber ich glaube hier ist Siemens schon sicher. Bezgl Dimmer hab ich ja schon ne Alternative vorgeschlagen. Funzt auch recht simpel...


----------



## leiti008 (13 März 2013)

Ok danke, hab mir jetzt die 1214c bestellt und auch das Analogmodul für die Thermostate dazu   Das mit dem Dimmen weis ich jetzt auch, simple idee eigentlich. Warum bin ich nicht darauf gekommen  gg

@ Timmy80, hast du auch die Heizung in die Steuerung intigriert? Damit nämlich die Thermostate auch eine Sinn haben möchte ich die Heizkörper regeln. Da die Wohnung eine Zentralheizung hat kann ich nur da was Steuern. Habe mir schon folgendes mal angeschaut:

http://www.eibhandel.de/Theben-9070439-Stellantrieb-ALPHA-4-24V-KNX

Damit sollte es eigentlich funktionieren


----------



## Timmy80 (13 März 2013)

Ich bin gerade dabei, meine komplette Heizung über die S7 laufen zu lassen. Inkl Mischersteuerung, Brauchwasser und allem drum herum....

Ja, die Antriebe kannst du verwenden. Bei 1,8W is die Stromaufnahme sogar sehr gering... 

Allerdings solltest du dir auch mal überlegen, evtl analoge Stellantriebe zu verwenden. Macht die Regelung besser, aber ein Antrieb liegt auch bei ca 50€ pro Stück. Ich verwende einen davon in der Zuleitung zu meinem Wärmetauscher 

http://www.moehlenhoff.info/index.php/258/Alpha-Antrieb_4___0-10_V_Proportional

Egal welche Version, immer stromlos geschlossen verwenden! 

Übrigens, dein Antrieb scheint ein Möhlenhoff zu sein, obwohl Theben dran steht...


----------



## ohm200x (13 März 2013)

Hi,



Timmy80 schrieb:


> Egal welche Version, immer stromlos geschlossen verwenden! .



Wieso stromlos geschlossen (NC)?
Bei sinnvollem Hydraulischem Abgleich meinte Installateur muss man nur "hin und wieder" zu machen. Habe daher NO (stromlos offen) gewählt. Weiterhin wäre im Falle von nem Steuerungsausfall die Bude zu warm und nicht zu kalt.

Zudem mache ich im Sommer Kühlbetrieb und sperre da lediglich ein zwei Kreise und acht bleiben offen. Ist damit weniger "Energieverbrauch" als anders rum (ja ist nur Kleinvieh)

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Timmy80 (13 März 2013)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Wieso stromlos geschlossen (NC)?
> Bei sinnvollem Hydraulischem Abgleich meinte Installateur muss man nur "hin und wieder" zu machen. Habe daher NO (stromlos offen) gewählt. Weiterhin wäre im Falle von nem Steuerungsausfall die Bude zu warm und nicht zu kalt.



Ganz einfach, Radiatoren sind recht reaktionsschnell im Gegensatz zu Fußbodenheizung. Daher ist hierbei das Ventil übers Jahr gesehen, definitiv mehr geschlossen als offen. Also Energiesparender als ne NO Version. In dieser Kette hängt die Ansteuerung auch mit drinne also mehr Komponenten die bei einer NO Version dem Verschleiß unterliegen.

Mit dem hydraulischen Abgleich hat das garnichts zu tun. Jeder Installateur, der das behauptet, finde ich sehr fragwürdig...

Und im Bezug auf den Steuerungsausfall, wie lange ist sowas denn?? Wenige Minuten, in denen der Raum sicher nicht auskühlt. Den Testbetrieb bzw Projektierungsphase lasse ich mal außen vor. Außerdem ist der Antrieb mit nem Schnellverschluss am Radiator, den zu lösen dauert Sekunden...

Fazit, energiesparender und verschleissärmer....

Mein Standpunkt dazu


----------



## ohm200x (13 März 2013)

Hi,



Timmy80 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, Radiatoren sind recht reaktionsschnell im Gegensatz zu Fußbodenheizung. Daher ist hierbei das Ventil übers Jahr gesehen, definitiv mehr geschlossen als offen. Also Energiesparender als ne NO Version.



Ich schließe mal aus den Aussagen, dass du hier von Radiatoren sprichst.
Ich bin (als fast Neubauer) von Fußbodenheizung ausgegangen. Habe noch keine Statistik geführt, ob meine Ventile mehr offen wie zu sind.
Wäre mal interessant. Da ich aber wie ich schon schrieb im Sommer auch die FBH zum Kühlen verwende sind die Ventile (bis aufs Bad) denke häufiger offen.



Timmy80 schrieb:


> In dieser Kette hängt die Ansteuerung auch mit drinne also mehr Komponenten die bei einer NO Version dem Verschleiß unterliegen.



Also bei mir hängen die Antriebe direkt auf der den digitalen Ausgängen. Ob der nun an oder aus ist dürfte glaube so keine große Rolle spielen, was Verschleiß betrifft.



Timmy80 schrieb:


> Und im Bezug auf den Steuerungsausfall, wie lange ist sowas denn?? Wenige Minuten, in denen der Raum sicher nicht auskühlt. Den Testbetrieb bzw Projektierungsphase lasse ich mal außen vor. Außerdem ist der Antrieb mit nem Schnellverschluss am Radiator, den zu lösen dauert Sekunden...



Wenn eine DO-Baugruppe ausfällt, muss ne neue her, NO-Antriebe bleiben dann auf dem Ventilkopf, die NCs musste, wie du selbst schreibst - mal schnell - abnehmen.

Denke im großen ganzen dürfte NC oder NO auch wurst sein. Hab das "auf jeden Fall NC" nicht verstanden, weil ich mich bewusst für NO entschieden habe.


----------



## Timmy80 (13 März 2013)

@ohm200x
Klar, im Gründe is es wurst. Ich persönlich hab auch Fußbodenheizung und hab die nc Version. Da du auch kühlst, is das bezgl der Ansteuerung auch was anderes. 

Hier im Thread geht's aber wohl um Radiatoren, deshalb meine pro Argumentation zu nc.

Ich hab zum Glück noch ne gebrauchte DO Karte in Reserve


----------



## leiti008 (14 März 2013)

Ok danke für die Infos. Ja zwecks Analog, du hast doch gemeint so einfach wie möglich. Dann würde ich wida eine AO Karte brauche. Abgesehen kann ich nur am Heizkörper selber regeln. Habe sonnt keine Möglichkeit. Daher werden es 4 einfache Stellantriebe werde 

mfg


----------



## Timmy80 (14 März 2013)

Stimmt. Eine AO Karte ist dann auch fällig. Bei 4 Ausgängen würde eine Karte reichen...
Aber auch mit normalen Antrieben biste schon gut dabei.


----------



## leiti008 (14 März 2013)

Ich denke ich werde bei den normalen bleiben    Achja, kennst du zufällig gute Tutorials um das Step 7 Programmieren selbst zu erlernen? Hab STEP 7 V11 installiert und dieses TIA Portal das bei der WIN CC Software dabei war. Hab mal ein par Videos auf der Siemens Seite angeschaut aber die sind mit 10min. doch sehr kurz um das vernünftig zu erkennen was der da macht

PS: Ich hab zeit und keinen Stress 

mfg


----------



## Timmy80 (14 März 2013)

Hmm, net wirklich... Besonders bezgl der v11 nicht. Ich bin selbst im TIA noch net fit. Ich arbeite noch mit der v5.5 und nicht TIA.  Frag mal google, ich hab da leider keinen Tip.


----------



## leiti008 (15 März 2013)

Ok danke, werde mich mal auf die suche begeben


----------



## Timmy80 (15 März 2013)

Mal anders herum gefragt, was brauchste denn bzw welchen Stand haste denn etwa?


----------



## leiti008 (15 März 2013)

Wenn du meine Erfahrung mit dem Programmieren meinst : 0   Mir würde das ganze ja ein Programmieren aus meiner Firma machen ( gegen einige Liter gegorenen Hopfens)  Aber ich will es selber auch lernen und mich etwas weiterzubilden. Ist ja eine Interessante Welt das ganze


----------



## Timmy80 (15 März 2013)

Gib mir mal das We Zeit, evtl hab ich da was...  Aber kann nichts Versprechen...


----------

